#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Начитывание "Сутры золотого света"

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> “Anybody who wants peace in the world should read The Golden Light Sutra. This is a very important practice to stop violence and wars in the world. The Golden Light Sutra is one of the most beneficial ways to bring peace. This is something that everyone can do, no matter how busy you are – even if you can read one page a day, or a few lines and in this way continually read The Golden Light Sutra.”
> _–Lama Zopa Rinpoche_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Сутра на русском языке:
http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...ra_russian.pdf

Описание эффекта от прочтения сутры (на английском):
http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...t_benefits.asp

Сообщить о полном прочтении сутры (на английском):
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...tact=Reporting

Сайт посвящённый сутре (на английском):
http://www.sutraofgoldenlight.org

Прошу вас, кто насколько может, читать эту сутру. Пусть действие от её прочтения послужит на благо всех живых существ.

----------

Aion (29.06.2009), Bagira (19.08.2010), Chza (07.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Eshe Drug (19.08.2010), Homer (06.07.2009), Jambal Dorje (09.07.2009), Joy (23.06.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (12.02.2011), Ometoff (15.01.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.07.2009), Pedma Kalzang (20.08.2010), Ser Tso Lhamo (18.11.2010), Teimuraz (24.01.2011), Tsepelma (07.08.2011), Vega (09.02.2013), Анирудха (18.10.2009), Баир Борис (19.01.2010), Бо (09.07.2009), Вадим Л (18.12.2012), Владимир Баскаков (08.06.2012), Вова Л. (24.08.2010), Джампадава (25.09.2013), Дордже (30.03.2011), Доржик (20.10.2009), Заир (05.08.2010), Кауко (01.09.2013), Лакшми (11.08.2010), Олег Касич (18.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (26.06.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (16.10.2009), Чиффа (09.02.2013), Шагдар (26.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Вопросы и ответы связанные с сутрой (на английском):
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut.../questions.pdf

Периодически обновляются.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.07.2009), Joy (23.06.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

По мере возможности буду выкладывать некоторые переводы вопросов и ответов.




> *5. Какая мантра используется для увеличения заслуг от чтения «Сутры золотого света»?*
> 
> *Вопрос от J:*
> 
> Я слышал как Ринпоче упоминал, что если кто-нибудь прочтёт особую мантру 7 раз перед тем как читать «Сутру золотого света», она очень сильно преумножит заслуги. … Может быть вы знаете эту мантру или кого-нибудь кто её знает?
> 
> _(первоначальный ответ от Ven. Mindrol)_
> 
> *Уважаемый  J,*
> ...





> *47. Что означает мантра ОМ ДхАРЕ ДхАРЕ БЕНДхАРЕ СВАХА?*
> 
> *Вопрос от нескольких человек,*
> 
> Лама Сопа Ринпоче рекомендовал чтобы мы читали мантру ОМ ДхАРЕ ДхАРЕ БЕНДхАРЕ СВАХА перед тем как мы начнём чтение сутры. Что она означает?
> 
> Также я хотел бы знать, может ли мантра ОМ ДхАРЕ ДхАРЕ БЕНДхАРЕ СВАХА использоваться перед любой практикой сутры, садханой или молитвой.
> 
> _(обновлено 10 мая 2009)_
> ...

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.07.2009), Joy (23.06.2010), Ometoff (15.01.2010), Pedma Kalzang (20.08.2010)

----------


## Karadur

А разве не нужна предварительная передача этой мантры?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А разве не нужна предварительная передача этой мантры?


Нет, на сутру тоже не нужно никаких передач. Это та практика которую может делать каждый для мира на земле (для мира в своей стране, городе, для мира и успокоения в собственном доме), даже не буддист.

На сайте также приведен опыт людей которые её читали, они описывают эффект от её прочтения:
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...xperiences.pdf
(на английском)

----------

Joy (23.06.2010), Ometoff (15.01.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> *2. Должны ли мы читать «Сутру золотого света» громко?*
> 
> *Вопрос от L:*
> 
> Нужно ли читать сутру громко вслух что бы от неё был эффект?
> 
> (первоначальный ответ от Ven. Mindrol)
> 
> *Уважаемый L,*
> ...


--

----------

Joy (23.06.2010), Ometoff (15.01.2010), Джигме (15.10.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сопа ринпоче в Улан-Баторе в течение нескольких дней передавал лунг на Сутру золотого света и попросил лам прочитать в каждом большом городе Монголии эту сутру сто тысяч раз. Сопа ринпоче рассказал как ему встретилась эта сутра в Монголии. Он зашел в один дом в гости и увидел на высоком месте томик сутры. Он попросил ее посмотреть и когда открыл он открыл ее на том месте где было написано о том что если кто-то просто услышит ее строки то надолго избегнет рождений в плохих уделах. "Прочитав это я еле устоял на ногах" - сказал Сопа ринпоче - "У меня тут же проснулось желание идти на рынок, туда где много людей и во всеуслышание читать эту сутру". Сопа ринпоче также сказал что сам получил передачу этой сутры от Бакулы ринпоче.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (23.06.2010), Sucheeinennick (01.04.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.10.2009), Баир Борис (19.01.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

мантра Ом дхаре дхаре бандхаро сваха - мантра преумножающая  совершаемые добродетели в очень большое количество раз. ее начитывают и после совершения добродетелей для умножения и перед совершением. Лунг все-таки усиливает действие мантры, мантра обретает силу в вашем прочтении после передачи от Учителя которая непрерывно восходит до самого Будды. вы включаетесь в общее поле всей линии преемственности, всех мастеров и учеников. затем во вторую очередь мантра обретает силу в вашем прочтении если вы постоянно ее начитываете, она становится все сильнее и сильнее. Но на тот случай когда не было рядом Учителя, и трудно было получить лунг на чтение определенной сутры, читали мантру которая заменяла лунг.    
монголы не совсем точно произносили мантры, несколько удаленно от оригинала, поэтому считается что они брали количеством. если индус начитывал сто тысяч и достигал успеха то монголу приходилось прочитать для того же эффекта гораздо больше раз. но это в общем, чистота произношения и т.д. Исключение в индивидуальной карме, хорошая карма - быстрое достижение результатов.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (23.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.10.2009), Кауко (01.09.2013), Тендзин Кюнзанг (17.10.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Он попросил ее посмотреть и когда открыл он открыл ее на том месте где было написано о том что если кто-то просто услышит ее строки то надолго избегнет рождений в плохих уделах. "Прочитав это я еле устоял на ногах" - сказал Сопа ринпоче - "У меня тут же проснулось желание идти на рынок, туда где много людей и во всеуслышание читать эту сутру". Сопа ринпоче также сказал что сам получил передачу этой сутры от Бакулы ринпоче.


Ну аналогичное действие имеет более короткая тантра "Единственный Сын всех Будд". Причем не только слышащий, но и думающий о читающем, видящий его и т.п.

Но намерение похвальное

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (19.08.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (12.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.10.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сопа ринпоче так сказал о значимости Сутры золотого света: "Учение Будды Шакьямуни сохраняется в этом мире пока находится в сохранности эта сутра, самая главная из всех сутр - Царь сутр, когда эта сутра исчезнет исчезнет Учение Будды в этом мире".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (23.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.10.2009), Майя П (14.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сопа ринпоче также сказал что буддисты должны  позаботиться о сохранении этой сутры. стараться прочитать хотя бы одну страницу в день. там где происходит вооруженный конфликт там эта сутра способна помочь остановить его. если кто-то соберется и поедет в такое место чтобы начитывать там эту сутру, для умиротворения, то я стану спонсором этого человека, сказал ринпоче.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (23.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.10.2009), Майя П (14.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Устная передача сутры (от Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче):
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...nsmission1.mp3
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...nsmission2.mp3
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...nsmission3.mp3
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...nsmission4.mp3
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...nsmission5.mp3
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...nsmission6.mp3

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (19.08.2010)

----------


## Борис Оширов

А можно где-нибудь найти транслитерацию тибетского текста "Сутры?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А можно где-нибудь найти транслитерацию тибетского текста "Сутры?


Есть просто на тибетском:
http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...terstibetn.pdf

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (19.08.2010), Лакшми (11.08.2010)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Благодарю, этот текст у меня есть, но я очень плохо читаю по-тибетски, по слогам.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Благодарю, этот текст у меня есть, но я очень плохо читаю по-тибетски, по слогам.


Есть повод улучшить чтение,  :Smilie:  транслитерация всётаки не передаст полностью правильное произношение.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Есть повод улучшить чтение,  транслитерация всётаки не передаст полностью правильное произношение.


Просто меня всякий раз сомнение гложет - насколько правильно читаю. Транслитерация помогает увидеть ошибки.
А правильность произношения - только слушать правильное чтение.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Просто меня всякий раз сомнение гложет - насколько правильно читаю. Транслитерация помогает увидеть ошибки.
> А правильность произношения - только слушать правильное чтение.


Правильность произношения наверное в передаче текста можно послушать.
А вобще я думаю достаточно на своём языке читать, это же не мантра.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Прочитала Сутру, очень понравилось, буду читать еще и еще. Только не поняла, посему она называется именно "Золотистого света" и титулуется "Царица сутр"? Если кто в курсе, разъясните, пожалуйста. Если есть где в сети почитать о ней, может, об ее истории и т.п., подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не Царица, Царь сутр. Означает что эта сутра является главной сутрой. Как Царь. Насчет золотого света не знаю точно, но когда ее начитывают то визуализируют себя как Царя Шакьямуни и свет золотой исходящий из тела Шакьямуни успокаивает все несчастья жс шести уделов.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (19.08.2010), Sucheeinennick (01.04.2012), Teimuraz (24.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.06.2010), Ольга Калусова (20.10.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (23.06.2010)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Просто в тексте сутры она все время именуется "Священная сутра золотистого света, царица сутр", но, это, может, просто перевод такой.
И все-таки, почему она главная сутра?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Может быть тут что-то есть (англ.):
http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sutra/

----------

Joy (19.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (24.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Просто в тексте сутры она все время именуется "Священная сутра золотистого света, царица сутр", но, это, может, просто перевод такой.
> И все-таки, почему она главная сутра?


Может просто так назвали. В Махаяне часто что ни сутра, то великая или сверхособая. Может потому что считается что начитывание или слушание этой сутры приносит очень много благих плодов. Я, кстати, слышал немного другой перевод названия этой сутры с тибетского. Сутра золотого сияния или блеска, или сутра "золотой блеск". Как-то так. 

Но в любом случае, уверен, ее начитка, обдумывание или слушание принесет вам и всем ЖС много хорошего))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (25.06.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

> Сутра на русском языке:
> http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...ra_russian.pdf
> 
> Описание эффекта от прочтения сутры (на английском):
> http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...t_benefits.asp
> 
> Сообщить о полном прочтении сутры (на английском):
> http://www.fpmt.org/golden_light_sut...tact=Reporting
> 
> ...


Большое большущее спасибо!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010)

----------


## Joy

*Александр Владленович Белоусов* да, спасибо Вам!

Поделюсь историей. Когда я в первый раз прочла две первых главы Сутры вслух, буквально через минут пять под балконом (я живу на втором этаже) услышала мяуканье. Люди выбросили котенка на улицу, оставив еды. Но с районом выбрали неудачно - ни одного дерева, асфальт, высотки да машины. Котенок славный - рыжий, веселый, здоровый, только что от кошки. На ночь забрали его домой, а наутро отнесли в "кошачий двор", где жители подкармливают уличных кошек. Там он без проблем присоединился к сородичам как раз во время кормежки) 

Друзья, читайте вслух Сутру Золотого Света!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Eshe Drug (19.08.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (12.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> *Александр Владленович Белоусов* да, спасибо Вам!
> 
> Поделюсь историей. Когда я в первый раз прочла две первых главы Сутры вслух, буквально через минут пять под балконом (я живу на втором этаже) услышала мяуканье. Люди выбросили котенка на улицу, оставив еды. Но с районом выбрали неудачно - ни одного дерева, асфальт, высотки да машины. Котенок славный - рыжий, веселый, здоровый, только что от кошки. На ночь забрали его домой, а наутро отнесли в "кошачий двор", где жители подкармливают уличных кошек. Там он без проблем присоединился к сородичам как раз во время кормежки) 
> 
> Друзья, читайте вслух Сутру Золотого Света!


Остаётся только искренне порадоваться за котёнка! =) 
/ и уточнить - а котёнков то на всех хватит? если такое от первых только двух (из 21) и уже через пять минут...  :EEK!:  ... или поэтому и рекоммендуется читать вслух и громко  :Confused:  /

----------

Joy (19.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

> а котёнков то на всех хватит?


=) думается всем живым существам нужно делать добро, без предпочтения котёнкам)
Да мне и выбирать не пришлось.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Же Ка (19.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> =) думается всем живым существам нужно делать добро, без предпочтения котёнкам)
> Да мне и выбирать не пришлось.


золотые слова! =)
/ извиняюсь, то предыдущее было, конечно, шутка, просто... что-то у меня фантазия разыгралась на том вашем примере из жизни  :Cool:  /

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (19.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Немножко скепсиса, на полях... : )

Периодически, когда заходит речь о чудесах и/или благотворных событиях, произошедших сразу же (или чуть спустя) после начитывания мантр/сутр, хочется напомнить: "*После этого не означает вследствие этого*"...

При этом вовсе не собираюсь заявить, будто начитывание/рецитация -- дело пустое и, уж тем паче, будто помощь будд и бодхисаттв-махасаттв -- выдумки религиозных фанатов.
Нет, и то и другое -- работает! : )

Речь лишь о том, что не стОит, полагаю, сводить всё к мистическому аспекту и высшему умонепостижимому благоволению, т.к. многие "чудесные" вещи, вдруг происходящие с кем-либо по жизни, благополучно объясняются сплошь и рядом посредством трезвого применения Бритвы Оккама.

Вдобавок к этому, не стоит льстить себе, полагая "Вот, будды хлопочут ОБО МНЕ ЛИЧНО!". : )

----------

Joy (19.08.2010), Же Ка (19.08.2010), Марина В (19.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

> =) думается всем живым существам нужно делать добро, без предпочтения котёнкам)
> Да мне и выбирать не пришлось.


Точно!

----------

Joy (19.08.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Немножко скепсиса, на полях... : )
> 
> Периодически, когда заходит речь о чудесах и/или благотворных событиях, произошедших сразу же (или чуть спустя) после начитывания мантр/сутр, хочется напомнить: "*После этого не означает вследствие этого*"...
> 
> При этом вовсе не собираюсь заявить, будто начитывание/рецитация -- дело пустое и, уж тем паче, будто помощь будд и бодхисаттв-махасаттв -- выдумки религиозных фанатов.
> Нет, и то и другое -- работает! : )
> 
> Речь лишь о том, что не стОит, полагаю, сводить всё к мистическому аспекту и высшему умонепостижимому благоволению, т.к. многие "чудесные" вещи, вдруг происходящие с кем-либо по жизни, благополучно объясняются сплошь и рядом посредством трезвого применения Бритвы Оккама.
> 
> Вдобавок к этому, не стоит льстить себе, полагая "Вот, будды хлопочут ОБО МНЕ ЛИЧНО!". : )




Знаете какие чудеса бывают? :Wink:  
Был случай когда католический священник ехал на поезде и очень торопился на встречу с Папой римским, а он сломался. Ну священник помолился и поезд поехал! А потом еще случай с самолетом был. Тот падать начал. Ну священник опять помолился и самолет снова полетел! А был еще случай с раввином.  Тот мешок с деньгами нашел на улице. Только там проблемка одна была, он его не мог взять. Он его нашел в субботу, а в субботу шабат, работать нельзя никак. Так вот он тоже помолился и свершилось чудо! Везде, ну вот просто везде на земле была суббота, а в том место где стоял раввин настал понедельник!  Вот какие чудеса бывают.....  Шутка :Big Grin: 

А если серьезно то многие чудеса действительно зависят от нашего субъективного восприятия и желания трактовать что-либо так как нам это удобно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Же Ка (20.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А если серьезно то многие чудеса действительно зависят от нашего субъективного восприятия и желания трактовать что-либо так как нам это удобно.


Уфф, и правда... %)
Потому дополним: льстить себе, конечно же, ни при каких обст-вах -- недостойно, но, если нам так удобно, -- можно! : )

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Из моего опыта:
живём мы в съёмной комнате три года, после двух прочтений (или в течение них), сосед по подъезду, который вечно валялся в подъезде пьяным перестал пить (не знаю по каким причинам, но было это всё в это же время) и кто-то вынес много цветов в подъезд (в горшках для украшения), которые тоже за три года никогда не выносились. (всё это было примерно в тот промежуток времени, сейчас временно не читаю).

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Джигме (24.08.2010)

----------


## Джигме

Я когда в Бодхгайе у Алмазного трона начал читать эту сутру, начался очень сильный ветер, я даже думал что мою палатку снесет ветром. Случайность или нет, не знаю. Единственный плюс от ветра это то что листьев с Бодхи-дерева навалило много, и не старые высохшие, как обычно, а свеженькие, большие и сочные)). Тайские паломницы, которые со мной сидели целую сетку их набрали))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.09.2010), Joy (24.08.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.08.2010)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Если кто-то изучает монгольский, то вот тут есть монгольский перевод сутры, выполненный с тибетского С. Гантэмуром, габджу из дацана Дашчойнпэл. Думаю, что вполне можно совмещать изучение языка и начитывание, если даже не лучше. Ну, я так в данном случае делаю.

----------

Joy (29.03.2011), Sucheeinennick (08.06.2012), Дондог (28.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> ...есть монгольский перевод сутры, выполненный с тибетского С. Гантэмуром, габджу из дацана Дашчойнпэл. Думаю, что вполне можно совмещать изучение языка и начитывание, если даже не лучше.


Ну вот, только начал сличать русский перевод Кугявичуса (кстати, у него урезана вступительная часть об истории провозглашения сутры; но это просто потому, что его можно не начитывать, видимо. Такой список.). Во вступлении есть неточность у него: последняя строфа:



> Те, в чьих ушах
> звучит это учение,
> посадили [много] «корней» добродетели
> и восхвалялись многими Буддами.


Я ещё когда первый раз читал этот перевод, удивился: мол, как так, сначала тебя Будды "восхваляли", а потом ты эту сутру слушаешь? То же с корнями добродетели. Может, наоборот? И вот, в монгольском переводе вижу, что на самом деле всё в порядке:



> Хэн нэгний чихний нvхэн дотор ч
> Энэхvv номлол дуурсах болбоос,
> Буяны vндсийг тэд судалсан болно
> Бурхан бvгд бээр машид сайшаана


- то есть от слушания насаждается корень добра, и все Будды в этом таких людей очень поощряют. А у Кугявичуса смысл какой-то совсем другой: я, мол, когда-то накопил много добродетелей и меня восхваляли будды, и вот теперь я из-за этого слышу сутру.

----------

Sucheeinennick (08.06.2012), Джигме (07.08.2011), Дондог (29.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (30.03.2011)

----------


## Kit

Скажите пожалуйста, а выходила ли когда-нибудь в печати на русском языке эта драгоценная сутра?
Спасибо.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Дык, в первом сообщение есть pdf с русским переводом.

Если Вам нужна бумажная версия, то берете это файл, несете его, например, вот сюда, и распечатываете.

----------

Kit (12.10.2011)

----------


## Kit

> Дык, в первом сообщение есть pdf с русским переводом.
> Если Вам нужна бумажная версия, то берете это файл, несете его, например, вот сюда, и распечатываете.


Ну, это понятно...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pasha

Можно ли слушать сутры с плеера или нужен гуру?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Можно.

----------

Pasha (31.03.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Можно ли слушать сутры с плеера или нужен гуру?


можно. и сами декламируйте.

----------

Kit (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

жадность меня погубит, но что еще можно читать или делать без посвящения(благословения)? 
и что лучше не делать без посвящения(благословения)?
за сутру огромное спасибо всем, кто участвовал в ее передаче - хранили, переводили, публиковали....

----------


## Джигме

> жадность меня погубит, но что еще можно читать или делать без посвящения(благословения)? 
> и что лучше не делать без посвящения(благословения)?
> за сутру огромное спасибо всем, кто участвовал в ее передаче - хранили, переводили, публиковали....


Да все сутры можно читать. А так же очень распространенные мантры Тары, Аволокитешвары, Шакьямуны, Будды Медицины.

----------

Sucheeinennick (08.06.2012), Кунсанг (28.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> жадность меня погубит, но что еще можно читать или делать без посвящения(благословения)?
> и что лучше не делать без посвящения(благословения)?
> за сутру огромное спасибо всем, кто участвовал в ее передаче - хранили, переводили, публиковали....


Успокоение черных скандалов например:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18743

----------

Sucheeinennick (20.06.2012), Владимир Баскаков (20.06.2012), Кунсанг (28.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Pasha

там есть одно место типо исповеди как это практиковать?
оно упоминается в Ламриме часть 2

----------


## Кунсанг

> там есть одно место типо исповеди как это практиковать?
> оно упоминается в Ламриме часть 2


Есть 4 силы. Они говорится главное в исповеди. Про них можно почитать в Ламриме. Сила сожаления о проступках, такая что волосы на голове становятся дыбом.  сила опоры, сила применения противоядия к яду проступков в данном случае это чтение исповеди. сила решимости более не повторять таких действий. 
При наличии этих 4 говорится чтение исповеди будет эффективным.

----------

Джигме (29.06.2012)

----------


## Pasha

Читать исповедь нужно вслух или в метро про себя тоже работает?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Читать исповедь нужно вслух или в метро про себя тоже работает?


В метро и вслух лучше. Мегафон в метре работает ведь? Значит, и мантра должна. А вслух - для БЖВС.

----------


## Vega

> Сутра на русском языке:
> http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...ra_russian.pdf
> 
> Прошу вас, кто насколько может, читать эту сутру. Пусть действие от её прочтения послужит на благо всех живых существ.


Скажите,  почему перевели "золотистого цвета", а  не "золотого"?

----------


## Pasha

юмор дело хорошее а на самом деле?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> юмор дело хорошее а на самом деле?


В метро и людных местах лучше про себя читать. Чтобы не вызывать смущения у людей, которые это могут не так понять.

----------

Джигме (09.02.2013)

----------

